# To bad the Snapper are indangered



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

To many to count on the Snapper. ...A bonus 38" Cobia


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Somebody flip the pics please


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tom ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I know what you mean- we had the same problem. Those dang nasty red fish are all we caught our last trip out. Wish they were worth somethin'. :whistling: Not even sure what they were- heard they taste awful! :001_huh:


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

At least you got the cobia. That one fish makes the day. All we had to show for our efforts was four barely legal triggerfish. It is amazing the amount of snapper out there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's the red boat?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here you go!
























Jimmy


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Where's the red boat?


The Red boat took the day off, but it will be offshore soon. What a beautiful day.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice report, you guys are the sharpest fishermen on the seas, heck that's good enough to wear to church! lol Sorry God, just kiddin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not grill em on the deck while fishing.....ohhhh yeah that's right, dem drones are everywhere!!!


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

They are plentiful and just waiting for the commercial fishermen to catch and NOT release thanks to highly paid lobbyists and corrupted bureaucrats. Until we taxpayers really complain then we will continue to be "sheared" as sheep.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Yep endanger species I hardly every see any when I fish thank you for a picture of one. :yes::no:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I love it when the Red Snapper are so big that I have to strap on a belt. Great post and pics.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kim said:


> I love it when the Red Snapper are so big that I have to strap on a belt. Great post and pics.



AND, you can't keep them, but the commercial boys and Mexico can (due to fishing treaties)? Pay two hundred bucks for gas and for what???????? Americans are regulated to death because of apathy and most wanting someone else to solve their problems. Vote them all out!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

To this date I have never needed a belt or a gaff to get a red snapper into a boat


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Kim said:


> To this date I have never needed a belt or a gaff to get a red snapper into a boat. QUOTE]
> 
> You will one day after prolonged jabbing that rod but in your gut and have to have hernia surgery. .. I never wore one either till the Doc cut me last May.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim said:


> To this date I have never needed a belt or a gaff to get a red snapper into a boat


 
You are not allowed to keep the undersized ones anyway........................:whistling:


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Kim said:
> 
> 
> > To this date I have never needed a belt or a gaff to get a red snapper into a boat. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

went out one year on xmas eve day and did a snapper count not one was less than ten pounds. went back out to same places one week after comm season started could not pull up one legal snapper.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You got to hate them damn Drones...nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Kim said:
> 
> 
> > To this date I have never needed a belt or a gaff to get a red snapper into a boat. QUOTE]
> ...


----------

